# GSA on all the plants... Help!!!!



## Karan Jailwal (1 Jul 2020)

Hello everyone,
In recent few weeks i m able to see that all my plants are getting covered with GSA, and also there is a stunt growth of all the plants. My Ferns are not having any new growth. Also the lower portion of rotala is getting covered with GSA. Had also tested the Phosphate level and it was showing me between 0.25 to 0.5mg/L. My fertilizer regime is ADA Green Brighty series. Pressurised CO2 system with 2 bubbles per sec.
I have also attached some photos for reference. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Witcher (1 Jul 2020)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/please-read-the-guidelines-for-plant-help.60671/

BTW you can safely slowly increase the dose of Phosphates by 3-4x - it will definitely help with the growth.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (1 Jul 2020)

Witcher said:


> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/please-read-the-guidelines-for-plant-help.60671/
> 
> BTW you can safely slowly increase the dose of Phosphates by 3-4x - it will definitely help with the growth.



I have just ordered Seachem phosphorus as ADA Brighty Green Series does not have andy traces of phosphorus in its fertilizer.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (1 Jul 2020)

Karan Jailwal said:


> I have just ordered Seachem phosphorus as ADA Brighty Green Series does not have andy traces of phosphorus in its fertilizer.



Below are the details , And please let me know if something needs to be changed. Also let me know what should be the dose process for phosphorus.

1. Size of tank. - *2ftx1ftx1.5ft*
2. Filtration.      -   *Fluval 207*
3. Lighting and duration.   -   *Chihiros RGB60 and 8hours duration.*
4. Substrate.  *Ada Amazonia and power sand.*
5. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing. - *Pressurised CO2 with 2 bubbles per sec*
6. Fertilisers used + Ratios. - *ADA brighty green 2ML each*
7. Water change regime. - *Weekly 50 percent change*
8. Plant list. - *Monte carlo Carpet, hygrophila pinnatifida, rotala macrandra, rotala , hygrophila SP. Red*
9. Inhabitants. - *Rams , SAE , Dozen Cherry Shrimps, Nerite Snails,Etc*
10. Full tank shot. - *Attached*


----------



## Witcher (1 Jul 2020)

I'm not familiar with ADA dosing regime, but quickly checked with UKAPS nutrient calculator and 2ml of ADA strongest Fe (Step 3) gives you only 0.01ppm of Fe per 85l and 2ml of Brighty K gives only 1.6ppm of K - in my opinion that's not enough, especially if you also dose CO2. I'd personally aim for at least 5ppm of K weekly and approx. 0.1-0.15ppm of Fe weekly. Bu as I've mentioned I don't know too much about Ada ferts so maybe other users could help you.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (1 Jul 2020)

Witcher said:


> I'm not familiar with ADA dosing regime, but quickly checked with UKAPS nutrient calculator and 2ml of ADA strongest Fe (Step 3) gives you only 0.01ppm of Fe per 85l and 2ml of Brighty K gives only 1.6ppm of K - in my opinion that's not enough, especially if you also dose CO2. I'd personally aim for at least 5ppm of K weekly and approx. 0.1-0.15ppm of Fe weekly. Bu as I've mentioned I don't know too much about Ada ferts so maybe other users could help you.


I m dosing 2 ML of all the ferts (brighty k, brighty mineral, brighty Nitrogen and brighty Iron ) everyday now even i m not sure whether i need to increase the dosing and if yes them how much....


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Jul 2020)

A quick look at the ADA website shows that it’s one pump (1ml) per 20 ltr. Your tank appears to be circa 80ltr, so you should be dosing 4ml of each every day.


----------



## Nick72 (1 Jul 2020)

Looks to me as though you are running too lean on fertilisers across the board.

I would switch to DIY Salts and save all the money you are spending on ADA and Seachem.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (3 Jul 2020)

Nick72 said:


> Looks to me as though you are running too lean on fertilisers across the board.
> 
> I would switch to DIY Salts and save all the money you are spending on ADA and Seachem.



I have some salts will try making it for my own and test the same.

Thank you So much


----------



## JoshP12 (16 Jul 2020)

Karan Jailwal said:


> i m not sure whether i need to increase the dosing and if yes them how much....



There are two ways to do this. 

1) Start lean and work up on all nutrients, in hopes of finding the right balance.  (what you are doing right now)

2) Start heavy and work down the nutrients, in hopes of finding the right balance. (explained below)

The < estimative index > and your current tank set up should guarantee you some growth that will be potentially algae free. From there, you can lean your dosing regime to what suits your tank. Personally, dosing EI helped me* see* healthy growth as I did not know what healthy looked like - sure it's obvious green and nice but that wasn't enough information for me . I am in the process of leaning my dose < right now >.  I chased nutrient after nutrient in the past and that was a nightmare. Comprehensive ferts (premixed or diy salt mixed) are where it's at. 

Josh


----------



## rebel (16 Jul 2020)

Add some nerite snails also. Do you guys have Red racers? I crave for them because we don't have them in Australia.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (16 Jul 2020)

rebel said:


> Add some nerite snails also. Do you guys have Red racers? I crave for them because we don't have them in Australia.


I have added 4 of them.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (16 Jul 2020)

JoshP12 said:


> There are two ways to do this.
> 
> 1) Start lean and work up on all nutrients, in hopes of finding the right balance.  (what you are doing right now)
> 
> ...


I have started EI dosing from last one week. Lets see whats the result. And will update you after some weeks.
Thanks for you support


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2020)

Karan Jailwal said:


> I have started EI dosing from last one week. Lets see whats the result. And will update you after some weeks.
> Thanks for you support


Hello,
          GSA is caused by any combination of poor CO2 and poor PO4.  You have listed in your configuration the item 4. ADA Amazonia, which, if this is new substrate (i.e. less than a year old) then there is plenty of PO4. Therefore, we should assume that the condition is cause by poor CO2/flow/distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## rebel (23 Jul 2020)

Karan Jailwal said:


> will update you after some weeks.


Very curious to see whether things improve. If they don't next step is what @ceg4048  has suggested. But make sure you don't do any other changes during this experiment.


----------



## Karan Jailwal (23 Jul 2020)

ceg4048 said:


> Hello,
> GSA is caused by any combination of poor CO2 and poor PO4.  You have listed in your configuration the item 4. ADA Amazonia, which, if this is new substrate (i.e. less than a year old) then there is plenty of PO4. Therefore, we should assume that the condition is cause by poor CO2/flow/distribution.
> 
> Cheers,



Hello,

The setup is 9 months old. And the soil is also 9 months old. And i can also provide you the earlier images where i was not having any problem.

Now i have started the EI dosing. And i m able to see new growth in ferns. But i dont know wether its because of the dosing change. I have also attached the photo for new growth in ferns. And please let me know if it needs to be trimmed?


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jul 2020)

Hi,
    Yes it easier in the beginning because there was less plant mass so it was easier to satisfy their needs. As the plant mass increases they become victims of their own success.

The new growth is most likely the result of higher dosing but these also may fall victim to GSA if CO2 continues to be a problem. I suggest that you remove all the infected leaves as these will never recover and this will also make more room for better flow/distribution.

You might also try placing your diffuser under or near the filter inlet so that the effluent is richer in CO2.

Cheers,


----------



## Karan Jailwal (24 Jul 2020)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> Yes it easier in the beginning because there was less plant mass so it was easier to satisfy their needs. As the plant mass increases they become victims of their own success.
> 
> The new growth is most likely the result of higher dosing but these also may fall victim to GSA if CO2 continues to be a problem. I suggest that you remove all the infected leaves as these will never recover and this will also make more room for better flow/distribution.
> ...


Hello

So should a remove all the affected leaves. I m Asking this because almost all the ferns leaves are impacted. So is it good to remove all the infected leaves.

If i would remove all the affected Leaves then only the rhizome would remain.😔


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2020)

Karan Jailwal said:


> Hello
> 
> So should a remove all the affected leaves. I m Asking this because almost all the ferns leaves are impacted. So is it good to remove all the infected leaves.
> 
> If i would remove all the affected Leaves then only the rhizome would remain.😔




Yes, correct and new leaves will emerge from the rhizomes, hopefully more healthy than the ones you removed.

Cheers,


----------

